# help a newbie out



## Petros_ (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi all, I've made a baby step towards getting into the world of making a better cup of coffee.

I got myself a second hand Gaggia Baby Twin. I'm yet to buy a grinder as like most of us money is a little tight. So I keep an eye out for second hand deals.

Anyway, I have run into my first issue using the pressurised basket. If you wanted to create an espresso for 2 people do you put more coffee in the basket or would you make 2 separate coffees? I've had many issues with slow flow so i don't put as much in the basket, resulting in a weak coffee. I'd appreciate to hear your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Petros_ said:


> Hi all, I've made a baby step towards getting into the world of making a better cup of coffee.
> I got myself a second hand Gaggia Baby Twin. I'm yet to buy a grinder as like most of us money is a little tight. So I keep an eye out for second hand deals.
> Anyway, I have run into my first issue using the pressurised basket. If you wanted to create an espresso for 2 people do you put more coffee in the basket or would you make 2 separate coffees? I've had many issues with slow flow so i don't put as much in the basket, resulting in a weak coffee. I'd appreciate to hear your thoughts.
> Thanks


Either depending on what drink you're looking to make. If 2 single espressos, then splitting the shot from a double basket is fine. Most milky drinks want a double shot in if trying to emulate what you get on the high street so you'd be looking at making the 2 drinks separately (or at least the 2 coffees then steaming enough milk for both together).


----------

